# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cần 1 bạn hỗ trợ file cho máy laser 20w

## PRINCEDRAGON

CẦN 1 BẠN HỖ TRỢ FILE CHO MÁY LASER 20W
MÌNH CÓ 1 SỐ SẢN PHẨM CẦN LÀM FILE ĐỂ MÁY LASER KHẮC THEO , NHƯNG do mình làm bên điện thoại di động nên không rành vấn đề này, mình cần 1 bạn nào chuyên làm file cho máy laser để mình liên hệ hỗ trợ mình phần làm file, để lại thông tin mình liên hê trưc tiếp khu vực tphcm 
, minh tên Duy 0917050050

----------


## namsonvphn

Bác mua máy không được bên bán hỗ trợ à  :Smile:

----------


## QuocLuong

> CẦN 1 BẠN HỖ TRỢ FILE CHO MÁY LASER 20W
> MÌNH CÓ 1 SỐ SẢN PHẨM CẦN LÀM FILE ĐỂ MÁY LASER KHẮC THEO , NHƯNG do mình làm bên điện thoại di động nên không rành vấn đề này, mình cần 1 bạn nào chuyên làm file cho máy laser để mình liên hệ hỗ trợ mình phần làm file, để lại thông tin mình liên hê trưc tiếp khu vực tphcm 
> , minh tên Duy 0917050050


Sao pác ko đi tìm hậu mãi nhỉ, yêu cầu nhân viên họ qua hướng dẫn cho mình là đc mà.

----------

